# New Clipless Celluloid



## apple320 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been wanting to make myself another white celluloid pen since I sold the last one.  I made this one clipless and made up a white leather holder for it as well.

















Chris


----------



## frankhp (Mar 9, 2010)

that is very beautiful. How did you cut the threads for the cap?


----------



## apple320 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Threads*

They are a 1/2 x20 tap and die

Chris


----------



## wolftat (Mar 9, 2010)

Is that celluloid or Casein, or do they just look alike? Nice job on the pen.


----------



## apple320 (Mar 9, 2010)

it is celluloid from American Plastics

Chris


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 9, 2010)

Chris,
That came out fantastic. The finish is awesome. How was it to turn?  It certainly takes threads well.


----------



## creativewriting (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautiful pen!  Classic design.


----------



## mrburls (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautifully  done Chris. I like it. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## CaptG (Mar 9, 2010)

That is one sweet looking pen.  Very nice job.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 9, 2010)

Chris, that in a word is
*CLASS*
** 
*I placed an order with them  and am waiting .*
*Hope to receive it in the next day or two*​


----------



## titan2 (Mar 9, 2010)

apple320 said:


> it is celluloid from American Plastics
> 
> Chris


 

Chris,

Is this the URL?  http://www.americanplasticscorp.com/index.html

Trying to find what you got there and I'm having no luck!


THANKS,

Barney


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 9, 2010)

Try www.americanartplastics.com:biggrin:


titan2 said:


> Chris,
> 
> Is this the URL? http://www.americanplasticscorp.com/index.html
> 
> ...


----------



## titan2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks......that did it!


Barney


----------



## prparry (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow beautiful looking pen, nice job. Never done one myself , might start now.


----------



## Lawrence Witter (Mar 11, 2010)

*Wow!*

Beautifully designed and finished, can I have it, please?


----------



## penspin (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow.  Absolutely beautiful pen.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 12, 2010)

Excellent work and pen Chris! i love the shape on this one and the blank.


----------

